# '97 Toyota 4Runner a bad rig for a plow?



## ttyR2 (Jan 1, 2004)

Have a 1997 Toyota 4Runner, 4WD V6, and looked at one of the small Meyer plows, http://www.meyerproducts.com/products/details.asp?EquipmentID=16

Am I just asking to damage the body/frame on this 4Runner by using a plow with it?


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

I plowed with an '89 4runner , 4 cyl, with a 6.5 fisher for 4 years and never hurt the frame. I did break the front gears though. No weight in back, locker in the rear and steep driveway. Had to have it in 4wd to make it up. When I turned onto the dry road...Kapow!!!:crying: 

I think that was a fluke because of the locker and the beating it took fourwheeling in the summer. I would say put in on and go plow. Don't beat the snot out of it though. Had 4 Toyotas and they're pretty tough.


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a 6.5 EZ mount on my 94 4runner...No problems...it used to have a Snoway on it before I bought it.....


----------



## Landscape80 (Oct 29, 2003)

Seems like they would be a good rig seeing what the other guys wrote, but if something would break, you'd have to special order it from your Toyota dealer and have it worked on there, whereas with a Ford, or a Chevy.....or yes even a Dodge, you can get parts very quickly. I'd say go ahead and plow with it, but don't use it too hard.

Chris


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a 6'8" Snoway on my 96 4Runner......works great....but I my very careful with it......also I only do residential.....

Derek


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Parts should be very readily available for that truck at any auto parts store. 10 years ago it would have been a different story, but now foreign parts are pactically as common as domestic.

Or at least that has been my experience.

jp


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

here is a pic of my 94 4runner with a Meyer's EZmount that I just installedayup


----------



## PRAM (Sep 30, 2008)

How does it work? Any issues?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I would not do it.
The front axle can not take it.
Just for fun..

I bet you can wiggle the passenger side axle stub right where it leaves the case.
This stub axle does not hold up well to the rigors of plowing.

The front axle is the yodas weekest link.
I know you yoda guys don't want to hear it.
I have a 98 4 runner with the 3,slow. with 169,000mi

It's a good little suv that will get you to the back country because of it's off road powers it is a poor platform for a plow rig.

But if you are still going to do it get the lightest plow that fits your needs


----------

